# $105 Track [email protected] Streets of Willow Springs- Oct 29 in Socal



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Extremespeedtrackevents will be at Willow Springs-Streets of Willow in SoCal-
Oct 29 for a track day, all drivers will have a special track day price of only $105.00 for a whole day of fun.
(PROMO CODE IS sow22)
Any Questions email [email protected]
Register here- www.extremespeedtrackevents.com/event-registration
Must register before Oct 25

Free on track instruction for beginners
Free timing for the first 40 drivers
Free Lunch for the first 40 drivers


----------



## scully (Aug 27, 2010)

Discount code extended till Oct 29
Free Timing for all drivers


----------

